# Space-conscious seating ideas



## larrivee7

I was wondering if anybody has any suggestions for rather small/minimalist seating for my media room (I searched for a similar topic and didn't find one). We have just movied into a new place and the only room I can set up for my theater is rather small (approximately 12' x 12'). Ideas I've had include a smaller thinly-cushioned/backed couch (don't know what else to call it, not big and plush), futons (if I can find comfortable ones), and maybe the convertible ottomans that I've seen suggested for overflow seating. Also, some of those oversized foam/bean bags might be a possibility.

It's our first home, so I'm not looking for a professional theater feel or anything. Just trying to do the best I can with what I have to work with. As long as I can have somewhere for a few (maybe 6?) people to sit comfortably during a 2 hour movie, that's fine with me. So if anybody has had a small room like this before, feel free to share your solution.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## RSH

larrivee7,

You can check the Berkline 12006 and 13175 narrow profile Home Theater recliners. They are available in bonded leather/vinyl combo and leather/vinyl combo. They are quite comfortable and relatively not very expensive.

12006: http://www.rtheaters.com/specials/Berkline12006.html
13175: http://www.rtheaters.com/specials/Berkline13175.html

The major difference between these two groups is in the height of the back. The 12006s have a lower back (38'5") and wil be a good fit for folks who are up to 5'8". The 13175s will have higher back (42.5") and work better for the guys who are between 5'10" and 6'2".


----------



## MatrixDweller

12" width should be good enough for most couches on the market. I think standard size would be 7 to 8 ft wide. A narrower couch or a wider loveseat might do the trick if you want to be able to walk around the whole seat and only 1 or 2 people will be watching movies. You could always have a standard loveseat and use some occasional chairs for when you have friends over. 

You'd really have to go out and shop around to find something you like style wise. Bring a tape measure and a sketch pad with your rough room drawn out and plot away in the show room. A good furniture store will have staff that can assist.

If budget is a real big concern you could visit your local second hand store and then get a slip cover if you don't like the upholstery. Try www.kijiji.com too and your local paper. Sometimes people practically give away their old furniture.

Lots of people here will advise against a 12x12 room as it plays havoc with acoustics. They will also recommend against putting seating up against a wall. You have what you have though and making it comfortable might be the #1 priority in your wife's eyes. IMO a HT, regardless of design, is better than no HT.


----------



## tonyvdb

Ive also seen people use beanbag chairs in there theater room and dont take up alot of space.


----------



## Bobby Triton

Throw some rocking chairs in there. People love 'em. Theme the rocking chair cushions to match your favorite movies. A recliner would be great too.


----------



## knobert

how about these?

http://www.seatsandchairs.com/


----------



## Bobby Triton

Whoa, haha, those do look like movie theater chairs alright. :T


----------

